# Salary of NGO workers in UAE



## Princess155 (May 26, 2013)

DeAr all,
Does anyone here have idea about the salary of humanitarian or NGO workers in the UAE? I ask because i am looking to make a career change into this field so i'd like to know if its worth it. I want to accomplish this by doing a masters in international relations. What do u think?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Princess155 said:


> DeAr all,
> Does anyone here have idea about the salary of humanitarian or NGO workers in the UAE? I ask because i am looking to make a career change into this field so i'd like to know if its worth it. I want to accomplish this by doing a masters in international relations. What do u think?


I have no idea, and sorry my answer will not be more useful - but in case you want to make a career in this field I hope the answer to your question "if its worth it" is not just measured in terms of money. If you are just looking for monetary compensation, then obviously this is the wrong line of work.


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

rsinner said:


> I have no idea, and sorry my answer will not be more useful - but in case you want to make a career in this field I hope the answer to your question "if its worth it" is not just measured in terms of money. If you are just looking for monetary compensation, then obviously this is the wrong line of work.



Agreed... Also it is not as simple as getting a degree in International Relations to get into the field of humanitarian work or an an NGO job in Dubai... you need a lot of experience and dedication...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Grt1 said:


> Agreed... Also it is not as simple as getting a degree in International Relations to get into the field of humanitarian work or an an NGO job in Dubai... you need a lot of experience and dedication...


Nobody can tell you if it's worth it or not, that's something you need to decide for yourself.

Salaries at NGO's are usually not great. Is about the job satisfaction.

If you are looking for big bucks, you will be disappointed. If you are doing it to make a difference etc then maybe it will be worth it (maybe).

I know two people who work or used to work for NGO's in Dubai.

One of them was transferred from the USA.

The other one was hired locally but she had done many missions as unpaid volunteer and also had plenty of experience handling the press relations for WFP. She now has a job that involves a lot of field work internationally and I believe she is really happy and making a difference etc. I don't know how much she earns, all I know is that she doesn't leave a flashy lifestyle. She has an International Business degree. Oh, and her mum is very well connected, used to work with UNESCO  So I think you will need plenty of connections too....


----------



## Princess155 (May 26, 2013)

I know. But it is just that the career change is expensive. I want to make a difference in people's lives, but i dont want to end up struggling on the path.


----------



## Princess155 (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for replying. The program i am going for a three month internship in Geneva. Do u think that is enough?


----------



## Princess155 (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for ur reply. The program i want to sign up for has a three month internship to Geneva. Do u think that is enough to get a job?


----------

